# Favourite piano composers.



## Lisztian

Who are your five favourite piano composers? (in order) And what are your top 5 (singular, not cycles) solo piano works, and top 3 (or less, depending on the composer) works for piano and orchestra for those composers? (Again, in order).

Here's mine.

1. Franz Liszt (Duh).

Solo Piano.

1. Piano Sonata.
2.  Fantasy and Fugue on 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam.' (Transcribed by Ferruccio Busoni). (no first rate performances on youtube *sigh*).
3. Ballade No. 2.
4. Après une lecture du Dante.
5. Vallée d'Obermann.

(That list changes EVERY day, although the sonata tends to stay on top).

Piano and Orchestra.

1. Piano Concerto No. 2.
2. Totentanz.
3. Piano Concerto No. 1.

2. Ludwig Van Beethoven.

Solo Piano.

1. Piano Sonata Op 57 - 'Appassionata.'
2. Piano Sonata Op 27 no. 2 - 'Moonlight.' (Forgive me, but as overplayed as it is, the first movement is what it is, and the finale is AMAZING).
3. Piano Sonata Op 13 - 'Pathetique.'
4. Piano Sonata Op 53 - 'Waldstein.'
5. Piano Sonata Op 111. (the only one of the 'late' sonatas that makes my list here. I do love them all, but i'm not ready to put them over the others yet - as seems to happen with everyone at some point).

Piano and Orchestra.

1. Piano Concerto No. 5.
2. Piano Concerto No. 3.
3. Piano Concerto No. 4.

3. Frédéric Chopin.

Solo Piano.

1. Ballade No. 4. 
2. Nocturne Op 48 No. 1.
3. Ballade No. 1.
4. Scherzo No. 3.
5. Scherzo No. 2. (I do love his sonatas, but I can't put them in my top 5 here).

Piano and Orchestra.

1. Piano Concerto No. 1.
2. Piano Concerto No. 2.(I have heard his other piano and orchestra works a couple of times, but i'm not familiar enough with them in that I can put them here).

4. Sergei Rachmaninoff.

Solo Piano.

1. Prelude Op 3 No. 2.
2. Etude Tableaux Op 39 No. 5.
3. Elegie Op 3 No. 1.
4. Prelude Op 23 No. 5.
5. Moment musicaux Op 16 No. 4.

Piano and Orchestra. (To me, Rachmaninoff's works for Piano and Orchestra are the summit of that genre).

1. Piano Concerto No. 3.
2. Piano Concerto No. 2.
3. Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.

5. Franz Schubert.

Solo Piano.

1. Piano Sonata No. 21, D.960.
2. Impromptu D. 899. No. 4.
3. Impromtu D. 899. No. 3.
4. Impromptu D. 899. No. 2. 
5. Impromptu D. 899 No. 1. 

Piano and Orchestra

1. Wanderer Fantasy (Transcribed by Franz Liszt).  

(P.S. if you didn't notice, I LOVE Krystian Zimerman).


----------



## Aramis

1. Fryderyk Chopin 

- Ballade in G minor
- op. 25 etudes
- F minor concerto
- 3rd piano sonata
- F sharp minor polonaise

2. Ferenc Liszt

- Piano Concerto No. 2
- Piano Concerto No. 1
- Piano Sonata
- Suisse from Years of Pilgrimage (probably because I know it best of the cycle)
- Liebestraume

3. Juliusz Zarębski

- Róże i Ciernie
- Ballade op. 18
- Fantasie-polonaise op. 9
- Grande polonaise op. 6
- Romance sans paroles (no opus number)

4. Robert Schumann 

- Piano Concerto
- Sonata No. 2
- Sonata No. 1
- Sonata No. 3
- Introduction and Allegro Appassionato op. 92

5. Maurice Ravel

- G major concerto
- Sonatine
- Gaspard de la Nuit
- Valses N&S
- Miroirs

Honorary mentions: Szymanowski, Scriabin, Beethoven, Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, Paderewski.


----------



## Webernite

Lisztian: Interesting list, but I'm surprised by your Schubert choices. They don't really seem to fit in with the rest of your tastes.


----------



## Lisztian

Webernite said:


> Lisztian: Interesting list, but I'm surprised by your Schubert choices. They don't really seem to fit in with the rest of your tastes.


Haha you are correct. The pieces I have selected before I got to Schubert do tend to be pieces of high romanticism, drama, passion, etc (and are almost all in minor keys lol), and yes those pieces do tend to be my favourite...But that isn't ALL of what I like, just my priority at this point - and putting Schubert in last shows the other side of my taste that is most certainly there, just overshadowed. The impromptus are absolutely gorgeous, and his piano sonata is IMO one of best piano sonatas ever written.


----------



## jalex

*Beethoven
*- Diabelli Variations, Sonatas 29, 32, 31, 30 
- PCs 5, 4, 3

*Schumann
*- Kreisleriana, Kinderszenen, Fantasie in C, Carnaval (finally warmed to it), Sonata 2 in G minor
- Piano Concerto

*Schubert*
- Sonata 21, Wanderer-Fantasy, Sonatas 19, 20, Impromptu D 899 No 4

*Prokofiev*
- Sonatas 6, 7, 8, Visions Fugitives, Sonata 9
- PCs 2, 3, 1

*Mozart*
- PCs 20, 25, 24, 23, 27
- Sonatas 8, 14, 18

This ordering is weighted towards strength in solo piano compositions since I like them a lot more than concertos. Still, Mozart's concertos are strong enough to earn him a place slightly ahead of Brahms.


----------



## Lisztian

Aramis said:


> 3. Juliusz Zarębski
> 
> - Róże i Ciernie
> - Ballade op. 18
> - Fantasie-polonaise op. 9
> - Grande polonaise op. 6
> - Romance sans paroles (no opus number)


Interesting that you insert a composer I haven't even heard of amongst some of the giants of solo piano composition...I will have to look into this guy!


----------



## Aramis

Lisztian said:


> Interesting that you insert a composer I haven't even heard of amongst the giants of solo piano composition...I will have to look into this guy!


Make sure you do, I certainly have personal enthusiasm for this composer but I'm sure that any lover of romantic piano music will find him rewarding. Try the G minor Piano Quintet.


----------



## Lisztian

Aramis said:


> Make sure you do, I certainly have personal enthusiasm for this composer but I'm sure that any lover of romantic piano music will find him rewarding. Try the G minor Piano Quintet.


I just listened to 2 of the piano works you listed (the cycle Róże i Ciernie and the Op. 6 polonaise, the others could not be found on youtube) and the piano quintet...It's great stuff! Especially the quintet, thanks for introducing him to me. It is a shame he died at such a young age - it seems just as he was finding his voice too with the quintet. Perhaps he would not be so obscure today if not for this. A shame. Ah well, fantastic stuff!


----------



## Webernite

My favorite piano composers are Schumann and Brahms, and to a lesser extent Beethoven. I'll give a list of my favorite pieces at the moment, but in the end it all depends on the quality of the performance. There are performances of all these pieces that bore me to sleep:

*Schumann:*

Fantasie Op. 17
Symphonic Etudes Op. 13
Davidsbündlertänze Op. 6
Waldszenen Op. 78
Kinderszenen Op. 15
Arabeske Op. 18
Piano Concerto Op. 54

*Brahms:*

Eight Pieces Op. 76
Seven Fantasias Op. 116
Six Pieces Op. 118
Four Pieces Op. 119
Ballade Op. 10 No. 4
Variations on a theme by Schumann Op. 9
Piano Concerto No. 1 Op. 15

*Beethoven:*

Piano Sonatas Op. 26, Op. 28, Op. 81a, Op. 90, Op. 101, Op. 106, Op. 109
Six Bagatelles Op. 126
Variations Op. 34, Op. 35
Piano Concerto No. 5

I like many pieces by Chopin and Schubert, and a few by Liszt, Haydn and Mozart, but I don't listen to them quite enough to call them favorites. There's Bach, of course, but he didn't write _piano _music.


----------



## tdc

*Ravel*:

Jeux D'eau
Miroirs
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Gaspard de la Nuit
Sonatine
Piano Trio
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Concerto for Left Hand

*Rodrigo*:

Piezas Infantiles for 2 Pianos
Suite Para Piano
Sereneta Espanola
Cuatro Piezas Para Piano
Preludio de Anoranza
Sonata #4 in B minor

*Debussy*:

Preludes
Children's Corner Suite
Suite Bergamasque
Estampes
Images for Piano
Petite Suite

*Beethoven*:

Piano Sonatas
Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Trios - 4,5,7

*Mozart*:

Piano Concertos


----------



## tdc

There are a lot of other composers that I greatly admire who deserve honorable mentions - Medtner, Scriabin, Chopin, Schumann, Liszt, Schubert, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn, Bartok - and many more.


----------



## Air

I'm not considering Baroque composers like Bach, Scarlatti, Handel and Rameau in this even though I _adore_ them, because they didn't really write for the piano (Scarlatti is debatable). Also, Mozart is my _absolute favorite_ for piano concerti but his piano works have not clicked nearly as much for me.

*1. Schumann*

- Fantaisie in C
- Davidsbündlertänze
- Kreisleriana
- Carnaval
- Sonata No. 3

- Piano Concerto
- Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
- Introduction and Concert Allegro

*2. Chopin*

- Preludes
- Ballade No. 3
- Sonata No. 2
- Ballade No. 4
- Etudes, op. 25

- Concerto No. 2
- Concerto No. 1
- Grande Polonaise Brillante

*3. Prokofiev*

- Sonata No. 7
- Sonata No. 6
- Sonata No. 8
- Visions Fugitives
- Toccata

- Concerto No. 2
- Concerto No. 3
- Concerto No. 5

*4. Beethoven*

- Sonata No. 32
- Sonata No. 30
- Sonata No. 29
- Sonata No. 23
- Sonata No. 21

- Concerto No. 4
- Concerto No. 3
- Concerto No. 5

*5. Medtner*

- Sonata Romantica
- Sonata Reminiscenza
- Skazki
- Sonata in G minor
- Night Wind Sonata

- Concerto No. 2
- Concerto No. 3
- Concerto No. 1

Honorable Mentions (roughly in order): Haydn, Debussy, Ravel, Schubert, Alkan, Liszt, Mozart, Ligeti, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Brahms, Villa-Lobos, Messiaen, Ives, Albeniz, and Weber.


----------



## Aramis

Lisztian said:


> I just listened to 2 of the piano works you listed (the cycle Róże i Ciernie and the Op. 6 polonaise, the others could not be found on youtube) and the piano quintet...It's great stuff! Especially the quintet, thanks for introducing him to me. It is a shame he died at such a young age - it seems just as he was finding his voice too with the quintet. Perhaps he would not be so obscure today if not for this. A shame. Ah well, fantastic stuff!


Glad you liked it. What you listened on YouTube were probably my own uploads. If you will feel like getting CD of his, try recording of his piano stuff by Karol Radziwonowicz.


----------



## Klavierspieler

No cycles with Schumann? Forget it!

1. Schumann

Kreisleriana
Kinderszenen
Carnaval
Symphonic Etudes
Fantasie in C

Konzertstück Op. 92
Piano Concerto
Konzertstück Op. 134

2. Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 31
Piano Sonata No. 30
32
29
28

Piano Concerto No. 4
5
3

3. Chopin

Ballade No. 4
Ballade No. 2
Ballade No. 3
Scherzo No. 4
Ballade No. 1

Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante

Hon. Mentions: Medtner, Mozart, Bartok.


----------



## Lisztian

Klavierspieler said:


> No cycles with Schumann? Forget it!


Yeah that wasn't really a good idea  Do whatever you want


----------



## violadude

Ok, I'll bite.

Scriabin:

Piano sonatas 5-10 (really I love them all but I'll go with mature Scriabin over early Scriabin)

Piano concerto
Prometheus
I cant think of another piece of his for orchestra and piano.

Szymanowski:

Four Studies Op. 4
Second piano sonata
Metopes op. 29
Masques op. 34
Twenty Mazurkas Op. 50

I haven't heard any works for piano and orchestra by him

Ravel:

Miroirs
Sonatine
Le Tombeau De Couperin
Mother goose suite
Gaspard De la Nuit

Piano concerto in G
Left hand piano concerto
Don't know anything else

This is getting really hard to choose only 5, just so you know...

Beethoven:

Sonatas 15, 18, 28, 29, 32

Piano concertos 3-5

I'll go with Medtner for my last one since he's a great underdog...but I could have easily picked Brahms, Prokofiev, Liszt, Bartok, Mozart, Messiaen, or Ligeti.

Medtner:

Sonata in g minor 
"War" Sonata in a minor
Sonata Tragica in c minor
Sonata Romantica in b flat minor
Sonata Minacossia in f minor

Don't know any of the works for piano and orchestra.

Sorry, I am much more knowledgable about solo piano pieces than piano concertos, I'm not all that fond of the concerto form in general unless it is handled masterfully (which it has been numerous times).


----------



## Lisztian

violadude said:


> This is getting really hard to choose only 5, just so you know...


Yes it is. My requests as the OP were perhaps a bit strict, although I do think limiting it to 5 does give listeners a glimpse of what the five best/favourite are - good music to start off with that composer if that is the case. But you are right. You can do whatever you want  I guess that is to be taken as just a suggestion.


----------



## violadude

Lisztian said:


> Yes it is. My requests as the OP were perhaps a bit strict, although I do think limiting it to 5 does give listeners a glimpse of what the five best/favourite are - good music to start off with that composer if that need be the case. But you are right. You can do whatever you want  I guess that is to be taken as just a suggestion.


Well Ill stick to the 5 composer thing anyway, since I already broke the no cycles rule. Maybe I'll just come back tomorrow and make a totally new compilation.


----------



## Lisztian

violadude said:


> Well Ill stick to the 5 composer thing anyway, since I already broke the no cycles rule. Maybe I'll just come back tomorrow and make a totally new compilation.


 Okay.

Seeing as I can't edit my first post, I will place my edit here! It was foolish to be so limiting on a thread like this - so I take away the rules. Basically - What are your favourite piano composers (although sticking to a top 5 here is still recommended as we don't want to get too carried away), and what are your favourite works involving the piano by them - cycles are allowed. Of course you can stick with my original suggestions or whatever...

In fact I will make another list myself.


----------



## Lisztian

Most of this not really in any sort of order, just my absolute favourite works by the composers.

1. Franz Liszt.

Piano solo.

- Piano Sonata.
- Fantasy and Fugue on 'Ad nos, Ad Salutarem Undam.' Part 2/3 (Transcribed by Ferrucio Busoni).
- Années de pèlerinage.  He forgot to list the 'Dante Sonata.' 
- Two Ballades (especially No. 2). 1
- Études d'exécution transcendante. (esp No's 4, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12).
- Harmonies poétiques et religieuses. (esp No's 3, 4, 7, 8). 
- Trois études de concert.
- Norma and Don Juan Fantasies. (The much shorter Lucia Di Lammermoor fantasy is thrown in the middle there. It is not as good, but is still a worthwhile piece).
- Four Mephisto Waltzes (esp no 1). The other 3 are extremely underrated though. They are all masterful, striking and remarkable for their time, and bitingly devilish.
- La Lugubre Gondola No. 2.
- Hungarian Rhapsodies (especially 1, 2, 5, 12, 14, 15).
- Transcriptions of Wagner (especially the Tannhäuser Overture and Isoldens Liebstod).

Ugh and many more...I just realised how long this will take listing my favourites...I will stop there with Liszt.

Piano and Orchestra

- Piano Concerto 2, then 1.
- Totentanz. (that link has all three in a row).

Ludwig Van Beethoven.

Solo

- Piano Sonatas Op 2/3, 7, 10/3, 13, 26, 27/1 and 2, 31/2, 53, 57, 81a, 106, 109, 110, 111. (that link has all the sonatas). (I like the various variations, but I find more satisfaction in the sonata form).

Concerti

5, 3, 4, 1, 2. (this channel has all five).

Frédéric Chopin.

Solo

- Four Ballades (Especially 4 and 1)
- Four Scherzi. (Especially 3 and 2).
- Etudes Op 25 (Especially 11 and 12) then Op 10 (Especially 4, 9, 12). (link has all the etudes).
- Preludes. 
- Nocturnes Op 48 then Op 27. 
- Piano Sonatas 2 and 3.

Piano and Orchestra

- Concerto No. 1, followed closely by 2.

Sergei Rachmaninoff.

- Morceaux de fantaisie (esp the Prelude and Elegie).
- Moments Musicaux Op 16.
- Etudes Tableaux Op 39 No. 5.
- Prelude Op 23 No. 5. (with Rach, specific works do tend to stand out to me. I do like the cycles, but I can't call the whole cycles my favourites).

Piano and Orchestra

- Concerto No. 3, then 2.
- Paganini Rhapsody.

Franz Schubert.

Solo

-Last three piano sonatas. (D. 958, 959, 960). 
- Impromtus D. 899.

Piano and Orchestra

- Wanderer Fantasy (Transcribed by Franz Liszt).


----------



## Lisztian

Aramis said:


> Glad you liked it. What you listened on YouTube were probably my own uploads. If you will feel like getting CD of his, try recording of his piano stuff by Karol Radziwonowicz.


I will! Just found it on Amazon, and at a bargain price too. Looking forward to hearing the rest of his work.


----------



## HexameronVI

Chopin

Piano
1. Ballade No. 1
2. Fantaisie Op. 49
3. Ballade No. 4
4. Polonaise in C minor (I forget the opus number)
5. Sonata No. 3

Piano & Orchestra
1 and only. Fantasia on Polish Airs

Liszt

1. Sonata
2. Dante Sonata
3. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5
4. La Lugubre Gondola No. 1
5. Ballade No. 2

1. Piano Concerto No. 2
2. Hungarian Fantasy
3. Totentanz

Scriabin

1. Sonata No. 5
2. Sonata No. 3
3. Sonata No. 10
4. Fantasy in B minor
5. Etude Op. 8 no. 12

1. Piano Concerto 1
2. Fantasy
3. Prometheus

Alkan

1. Etude "Le Festin d'Esope"
2. Etude "Fire in the Neighboring Village"
3. Concerto for Solo Piano
4. Le Vent
5. Symphony for Solo Piano 

Busoni

1. Fantasia nach Bach
2. Fantasia Contrappuntistica
3. Toccata
4. Sonatina No. 6
5. Chaconne, transcription

1. Piano Concerto in C
2. Indian Fantasy


----------



## kv466

As my favorite aspect of 'classical' involves piano in some way or another, I'm going to be lazy and go with all of the above...and those of you who know me could probably put my list up for me so I'm sure you don't want to see me repeat myself, yet again.

There are so many magnificent works for the piano by so many composers! 

Now, when the interpreters come in...that's when I become a bit of a pain


----------



## TrazomGangflow

1.Frederic Chopin

Mazurka in D op. 33 no. 2
Polonaise op. 40 no. 1
Scherzo op. 31
Nocturne op. 9 no. 2
Piano Concerto no. 1

2. Ludwig Van Beethoven

Sonata no. 21
Sonata no. 8
Sonata no. 23
Sonatina in G
Concerto No. 3

3. Wolfgang Mozart

Sonata no. 11
Piano Concerto no. 21
Sonata no. 16
Piano Concerto no.23
Piano Concerto no.20

Liszt and Brahms are a close 4th and 5th


----------



## peeyaj

*1. Franz Schubert*

My favorite piano composer. Franz Schubert piano compositions are some of the best in piano literature. Even though, his piano sonatas were neglected in 19th century, they are now considered essential part of the repertoire.

*a. Piano Sonata no. 21 in B Flat major*

- One of the greatest piano sonata ever composed. The first two movements are pure heaven.

_*b.Fantasy in C Major "Wanderer"
*_
- One of Liszt favorite piano pieces and it influenced his compositional style by introducing the "thematic transformation" in his works. Liszt transcribed it for two pianos and for an orchestra. This is Schubert's most virtuosic work.

*c. Piano Sonata no. 20 in A Major*

- If you want to hear Liszt or Schoenberg on Schubert's work, listen to the 2nd movement (middle) of this sonata. Stunningly beautiful.

*d. Impromputus D.899*

-This collection of piano miniatures are some of the most popular in the piano literature.

*e. Piano Sonata no. 18 in G Major
*
- The most perfect sonata of Schubert according to Schumann.

*2. Liszt

3. Beethoven

4. Bach

5. Chopin
*
I have an aversion on the piano works of Brahms (except the concertos).. It lacks melodic material and it seems to go on and on forever. They are neither Romantic or Classical enough for my taste. I'm neutral with Schumann.


----------



## Sequentia

1. Beethoven – Sonatas Nos. 30, 29 & 32, “Diabelli” Variations and Sonata No. 31; Concertos Nos. 4, 3 & 1
2. Bach – “Art of Fugue”, Ricercare a 6, “WTC”, “Goldberg” Variations, BWV 826; BWVs 1052 & 1057
3. Sorabji – “Sequentia cyclica”, “Concerto da suonare da me solo”, “Gulistān”, Sonata No. 4, “Études transcendantes (100)”; “Symphonic Variations for Piano and Orchestra”
4. Chopin – Opp. 52, 60, 61, 58 & 49; Opp. 22, 11 & 21

My fifth spot would be a mix of Alkan (Symphony for Solo Piano, Op. 33, Op. 39 No. 12, Concerto for Solo Piano and Op. 76) and Mozart (Concertos Nos. 23, 25 & 24).


----------



## clavichorder

I'm going to have to think about this so my answer is good. I'll get back to this thread.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I'll limit my selections to five composers, with the qualification that J. S. Bach should be among these as a composer for the keyboard generally.

1. Ludwig van Beethoven

a) Op. 27/2 - 'Moonlight'
b) Op. 111
c) Op. 110
d) Op. 109
e) Op. 106

2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

a) Piano Sonata No. 11 - 'Turkish'
b) Piano Concerto No. 21 (especially the Andante)
c) Piano Concerto No. 23
d) Piano Sonata No. 9
e) Piano Concerto No. 20

3. Enrique Granados

a) Goyescas
b) Spanish Dances
c) Danza lenta
d) El Pelele
e) Libro de horas

4. Johannes Brahms

a) 21 Hungarian Dances
b) Op. 119
c) Op. 118
d) Handel Variations & Fugue
e) Piano Sonata No. 3

5. Jean Sibelius

a) 10 Pensees Lyriques, Op. 40 (especially the Berceuse)
b) Kyllikki
c) The Trees, Op. 75
d) 3 Sonatinas, Op. 67
e) 5 Esquisses, Op. 114


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I'll limit my selections to five composers, with the qualification that J. S. Bach should be among these as a composer for the keyboard generally.

1. Ludwig van Beethoven

a) Op. 27/2 - 'Moonlight'
b) Op. 111
c) Op. 110
d) Op. 109
e) Op. 106

2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

a) Piano Sonata No. 11 - 'Turkish'
b) Piano Concerto No. 21 (especially the Andante)
c) Piano Concerto No. 23
d) Piano Sonata No. 9
e) Piano Concerto No. 20

3. Enrique Granados

a) Goyescas
b) Spanish Dances
c) Danza lenta
d) El Pelele
e) Libro de horas

4. Johannes Brahms

a) 21 Hungarian Dances
b) Op. 119
c) Op. 118
d) Handel Variations & Fugue
e) Piano Sonata No. 3

5. Jean Sibelius

a) 10 Pensees Lyriques, Op. 40 (especially the Berceuse)
b) Kyllikki
c) The Trees, Op. 75
d) 3 Sonatinas, Op. 67
e) 5 Esquisses, Op. 114


----------



## NightHawk

Top Five Pianist/Composers - (listing is chronological, not from favorite to least favorite):

1. Mozart - any of the sonata cycle by Christoph Eschenbach, or all! Or: Concertos #9 in Eb 'Jeunnehomme' K.271, #19 in d minor K. 466, #23 in A major K. 488, #24 in c minor K.491.

2. Beethoven - These late sonatas, but also 'The Waldstein', the Appassionata', 'The Tempest', 'Les Adieux'. others...
Opus 101: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major 
Opus 106: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major ("Hammerklavier") 
Opus 109: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major 
Opus 110: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major 
Opus 111: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor 
Or: something lighter like sonatas Op. 78 'in F#, a Therese' and Op. 79 in G. 'the cuckoo'. Or: Concertos esp 3 in c minor, 4 in G major or 5 in Eb major. 

Schubert: 
Any Schubert sonata esp D. 960 in Bb, the Moments Musicaux, the Impromtus.

Schumann: Kreisleriana, Kinderszenen, Papillons, Davidsbundlertanze.

Liszt: The Sonata in B minor esp, and generally anything from the three volumes 'Years of Pilgrimage'.

And my illegal 6th - Brahms - piano concerto No. 2 in Bb, the Piano Sonata No. 3 in f minor Op. 5.


----------



## Klavierspieler

unpocoscherzando said:


> 5. Jean Sibelius
> 
> a) 10 Pensees Lyriques, Op. 40 (especially the Berceuse)
> b) Kyllikki
> c) The Trees, Op. 75
> d) 3 Sonatinas, Op. 67
> e) 5 Esquisses, Op. 114


Interesting choice, there.


----------



## kv466

Wow, I was just coming on here to ask for a Sibelius keyboard recommend and I am greeted with five. I shall begin my search at once. Thank you. 

Anyone else that can gimme a recommend for what you feel is his finest keyboard composition/s please do so.


----------



## Op.123

Chopin

Fantaisie in F Minor, Op. 49
Ballade No. 1
Ballade No. 2
Ballade No. 3
Ballade No. 4
Preludes Op. 28
Nocturnes Op. 27
Etudes Op. 10

-

Piano concerto No. 1 
Piano concerto No. 2

Schumann

Fantaisie in C Major, Op. 17
Waldszenen Op. 82
Toccata in C Major, Op. 7
Papillons Op. 2

-

Piano concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction and allegro appassionato in G Major, Op. 92

Beethoven

Piano sonata No. 21
Piano sonata No. 23
Piano sonata No. 29
Piano sonata No. 31
Piano sonata No. 32

-

Piano concerto No. 3
Piano concerto No. 4 
Piano concerto No. 5


----------



## Schumann

1. _Franz Liszt_

*Solo Piano:*

Harmonies Poétiques & Religieuses, S 173 - #3 Bénédiction De Dieu Dans La Solitude
Hungarian Rhapsody #2 In C Sharp Minor, S 244/2
Liebesträume, "3 Notturnos Für Das Pianoforte", S 541 
Mephisto Waltz #1, "Der Tanz In Der Dorfschenke", S 514
3 Études De Concert, S 144, "3 Caprices Poétiques" - #3 In D Flat: Un Sospiro

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Piano Concerto #2 In A, S 125
Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, S 125A
Totentanz, S 126

2. _Robert Schumann_

*Solo Piano:*

Album Für Die Jugend, Op. 68 - 32. Scheherazade
Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 - 14. Zart Und Singend
Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - 7. Träumerei
Symphonische Etüden, Op. 13 - Etude #11: Con Espressione
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9. Abschied

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro Appassionato, Op. 92 
Introduction & Allegro For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 134

3. _Frédéric Chopin_

*Solo Piano:*

Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante In E Flat, Op. 22
Barcarolle In F Sharp, Op. 60
Etude #3 In E, Op. 10/3, CT 16, "Tristesse"
Impromptu #4 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 66, CT 46, "Fantaisie-Impromptu"
Nocturne #2 In E Flat, Op. 9/2, CT 109
Nocturne #10 In A Flat, Op. 32/2, CT 117 (I know "6" I couldn't decide!)

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Piano Concerto #1 In E Minor, Op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 In F Minor, Op. 21, B 43
Rondo In F, Op. 5, B 15, "À La Mazur"

4. _Ludwig Van Beethoven_

*Solo Piano:*

Piano Sonata #7 In D, Op. 10/3 - 2. Largo E Mesto
Piano Sonata #8 In C Minor, Op. 13, "Pathétique" - 2. Adagio Cantabile
Piano Sonata #14 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 27/2, "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #23 In F Minor, Op. 57, "Appassionata" - 3. Allegro Ma Non Troppo
Piano Sonata #29 In B Flat, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier" - 3. Adagio Sostenuto

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Piano Concerto #4 In G, Op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 In E Flat, Op. 73, "Emperor"
Rondo In B Flat, WoO 6

5. _Franz Schubert_

*Solo Piano:*

Impromptu In B Flat, Op. 142, D 935/3
Impromptu In G Flat, Op. 90, D 899/3
Klavierstücke #2 In E Flat, D 946
Piano Sonata #1 In E, D 157 - 2. Andante
Piano Sonata #3 In E, D 459, "Fünf Klavierstücke" - 1. Allegro Moderato

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Grosse Fantasie, D 760, S 366, "Wanderer" (Transcribed by Franz Liszt)

6. _Sergei Rachmaninov_

*Solo Piano:*

Moments Musicaux, Op. 16 - 4. Presto
Prelude #2 In B Flat, Op. 23 
Prelude #5 In G, Op. 32
Suite #1 In D Minor 
2 Pieces For Piano À Six Mains - Romance

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Piano Concerto #2 In C Minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43

7. _Alexander Scriabin & Edvard Grieg_

*Solo Piano:*

Scriabin: Étude #5 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 42 
Scriabin: Étude #12 In D Sharp Minor, Op. 8 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 In F Minor, Op. 6 - 1. Allegro Con Fuocoso
Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book 1, Op. 12 - Arietta
Grieg: Suite "From Holberg's Time" - 4. Air

*Piano & Orchestra:*

Scriabin: Piano Concerto In F Sharp Minor, Op. 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16


----------



## Cosmos

1. Beethoven
- Sonata No. 1 in C minor
- Sonata No. 8 "Pathetique"
- Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"
- Sonata No. 17
- Sonata No. 32

Concerto No. 5
Concerto No. 4
Concerto No. 3

2. Chopin
- Ballade No. 1
- Ballade No. 4
- Fantaisie Op. 49
- Polonaise in C minor (no. 4)
- Sonata No. 3

I'm not a fan of his concerti

3. Scriabin
- Sonata No. 2
- Sonata No. 3
- Sonata No. 5
- Sonata No. 8
- Sonata No. 10

His only piano concerto

4. Medtner
- Sonata in F minor
- "Night Wind" Sonata
- Sonata-Ballade
- Sonata-Idylle
- Skazki Op. 8

Concertos 1, 2, and 3

5. Rachmaninov
- Sonata No. 1
- Sonata No. 2
- Variations on a Theme by Chopin
- Prelude Op. 23 No. 2
- Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Concerto No. 1
Concerto No. 2
Concerto No. 4


----------



## chopinesque

1. Chopin- All nocturnes, ballades 1 & 2, andante spianato & Grande polonaise brilliante, piano sonata no. 2 and piano concerto no. 1 & 2.

2. Beethoven- Piano sonatas 32, 31, 29, 14, 18, 17, 23, 8 & 26, piano concertos 4 & 5, Diabelli variations, Fur Elise, Minuet in G.

3. Schubert- Piano sonatas 21, 20, 19, 18, 17, impromptus D. 899& D. 935, moments musicaux no. 2, Wanderer fantasy, Drei klavierstucke.

4. Bach- Well-tempered clavier, book I, Golbderg variations (esp. Aria), prelude in B minor, English suites 3, 4 & 6, the art of the fugue.

5. Mozart- Piano concertos 20, 27, 23, 9 & 15, piano sonatas 18, 13, 14, 11, sonata for two pianos in D major, Fantasia for piano no. 3 & 4, piano quartets 1 & 2.


----------



## chopinesque

Other favourite composers for piano (couldn't mention them because of the constraint of 5)- Rachmaninoff, Liszt, Brahms, Haydn, Scarlatti, Debussy, Ravel, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn (for Songs without Words), Grieg, Satie, Tchaikovsky and Robert Schumann.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin

Etude Op. 2 No. 1
Etude Op. 8 No. 4
Etude Op. 8 No. 5
Etude Op. 8 No. 8
Etude Op. 8 No. 11
Etude Op. 8 No. 12
Etude Op. 42 No. 4
Etude Op. 42 No. 5
Etude Op. 65 No. 3
Fantasie Op. 28
Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2
Poeme Op. 32 No. 1
Prelude Op. 11 No. 1
Prelude Op. 11 No. 14
Prelude Op. 11 No. 24
Prelude Op. 16 No. 1
Prelude Op. 17 No. 3
Prelude Op. 74 No. 2
Sonata No. 2
Sonata No. 3
Sonata No. 5
Sonata No. 8
Sonata No. 10
Valse Op. 38
Vers La Flamme

Piano Concerto
Prometheus

See wut I did there?


----------



## Garlic

I was going to say Scriabin. But what about Sonatas 6, 7 and 9?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> No cycles with Schumann? Forget it!
> 
> 1. Schumann
> 
> Kreisleriana
> Kinderszenen
> Carnaval
> Symphonic Etudes
> Fantasie in C
> 
> Konzertstück Op. 92
> Piano Concerto
> Konzertstück Op. 134
> 
> 2. Beethoven
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 31
> Piano Sonata No. 30
> 32
> 29
> 28
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 4
> 5
> 3
> 
> 3. Chopin
> 
> Ballade No. 4
> Ballade No. 2
> Ballade No. 3
> Scherzo No. 4
> Ballade No. 1
> 
> Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
> 
> Hon. Mentions: Medtner, Mozart, Bartok.


Would be interesting to see what I would say now, nearly two years later:

Schumann:

Kreisleriana
Carnaval
Davidsbündlertänze
Piano Sonata No. 1
Waldszenen

Piano Concerto
Konzertstück Op. 92
Konzertstück Op. 134

Beethoven:

Piano Sonata No. 30
Piano Sonata No. 31
Piano Sonata No. 28
Piano Sonata No. 26
Piano Sonata No. 15

Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 5
Piano Concerto No. 3

Frederic Chopin:

Ballade No. 4
Ballade No. 3
Scherzo No. 4
Ballade No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 3

Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante

Faure:

Barcarolle No. 12
Barcarolle No. 13
Barcarolle No. 10
Preludes
Barcarolle No. 11

Fantasie Op. 111

Medtner:

6 Skazki Op. 51
3 Skazki Op. 42
Sonata reminiscenza
2 Skazki Op. 14
Sonata tragica

Piano Concerto No. 2
Piano Concerto No. 3
Piano Concerto No. 1

Hon. Mentions: Bach, Barber, Bartok, Debussy, Hindemith, Ives, Janacek, MacDowell, Mozart, Schubert, Shostakovich, etc...


----------



## Guest

Can someone recommend a recording for Liszt's 3rd concerto?


----------



## worov

I recently discovered the piano music of Alan Hovhaness. It is short of a revelation. Does anyone know any of his piano pieces ? I hear just a couple in YouTube. They are amazing. My favorite is this one :


----------



## Mandryka

Klavierspieler said:


> Would be interesting to see what I would say now, nearly two years later:
> 
> Schumann:
> 
> Kreisleriana
> Carnaval
> Davidsbündlertänze
> Piano Sonata No. 1
> Waldszenen
> 
> Piano Concerto
> Konzertstück Op. 92
> Konzertstück Op. 134
> 
> Beethoven:
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 30
> Piano Sonata No. 31
> Piano Sonata No. 28
> Piano Sonata No. 26
> Piano Sonata No. 15
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 4
> Piano Concerto No. 5
> Piano Concerto No. 3
> 
> Frederic Chopin:
> 
> Ballade No. 4
> Ballade No. 3
> Scherzo No. 4
> Ballade No. 2
> Piano Sonata No. 3
> 
> Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
> 
> Faure:
> 
> Barcarolle No. 12
> Barcarolle No. 13
> Barcarolle No. 10
> Preludes
> Barcarolle No. 11
> 
> Fantasie Op. 111
> 
> Medtner:
> 
> 6 Skazki Op. 51
> 3 Skazki Op. 42
> Sonata reminiscenza
> 2 Skazki Op. 14
> Sonata tragica
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 2
> Piano Concerto No. 3
> Piano Concerto No. 1
> 
> Hon. Mentions: Bach, Barber, Bartok, Debussy, Hindemith, Ives, Janacek, MacDowell, Mozart, Schubert, Shostakovich, etc...


Thanks for the Faure list. In fact I'd never heard op 111 before you mentioned it -- I listened to Yan-Pascale Tortellier /Plasson , though I don't know if I can do better. I like your selection of Barcarolles a lot. Who do you enjoy most in the preludes?


----------



## Mandryka

Schumann said:


> 1. _Franz Liszt_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Harmonies Poétiques & Religieuses, S 173 - #3 Bénédiction De Dieu Dans La Solitude
> Hungarian Rhapsody #2 In C Sharp Minor, S 244/2
> Liebesträume, "3 Notturnos Für Das Pianoforte", S 541
> Mephisto Waltz #1, "Der Tanz In Der Dorfschenke", S 514
> 3 Études De Concert, S 144, "3 Caprices Poétiques" - #3 In D Flat: Un Sospiro
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Piano Concerto #2 In A, S 125
> Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, S 125A
> Totentanz, S 126
> 
> 2. _Robert Schumann_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Album Für Die Jugend, Op. 68 - 32. Scheherazade
> Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 - 14. Zart Und Singend
> Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - 7. Träumerei
> Symphonische Etüden, Op. 13 - Etude #11: Con Espressione
> Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9. Abschied
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54
> Introduction & Allegro Appassionato, Op. 92
> Introduction & Allegro For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 134
> 
> 3. _Frédéric Chopin_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante In E Flat, Op. 22
> Barcarolle In F Sharp, Op. 60
> Etude #3 In E, Op. 10/3, CT 16, "Tristesse"
> Impromptu #4 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 66, CT 46, "Fantaisie-Impromptu"
> Nocturne #2 In E Flat, Op. 9/2, CT 109
> Nocturne #10 In A Flat, Op. 32/2, CT 117 (I know "6" I couldn't decide!)
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Piano Concerto #1 In E Minor, Op. 11
> Piano Concerto #2 In F Minor, Op. 21, B 43
> Rondo In F, Op. 5, B 15, "À La Mazur"
> 
> 4. _Ludwig Van Beethoven_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Piano Sonata #7 In D, Op. 10/3 - 2. Largo E Mesto
> Piano Sonata #8 In C Minor, Op. 13, "Pathétique" - 2. Adagio Cantabile
> Piano Sonata #14 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 27/2, "Moonlight"
> Piano Sonata #23 In F Minor, Op. 57, "Appassionata" - 3. Allegro Ma Non Troppo
> Piano Sonata #29 In B Flat, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier" - 3. Adagio Sostenuto
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Piano Concerto #4 In G, Op. 58
> Piano Concerto #5 In E Flat, Op. 73, "Emperor"
> Rondo In B Flat, WoO 6
> 
> 5. _Franz Schubert_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Impromptu In B Flat, Op. 142, D 935/3
> Impromptu In G Flat, Op. 90, D 899/3
> Klavierstücke #2 In E Flat, D 946
> Piano Sonata #1 In E, D 157 - 2. Andante
> Piano Sonata #3 In E, D 459, "Fünf Klavierstücke" - 1. Allegro Moderato
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Grosse Fantasie, D 760, S 366, "Wanderer" (Transcribed by Franz Liszt)
> 
> 6. _Sergei Rachmaninov_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Moments Musicaux, Op. 16 - 4. Presto
> Prelude #2 In B Flat, Op. 23
> Prelude #5 In G, Op. 32
> Suite #1 In D Minor
> 2 Pieces For Piano À Six Mains - Romance
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Piano Concerto #2 In C Minor, Op. 18
> Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
> Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43
> 
> 7. _Alexander Scriabin & Edvard Grieg_
> 
> *Solo Piano:*
> 
> Scriabin: Étude #5 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 42
> Scriabin: Étude #12 In D Sharp Minor, Op. 8
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 In F Minor, Op. 6 - 1. Allegro Con Fuocoso
> Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book 1, Op. 12 - Arietta
> Grieg: Suite "From Holberg's Time" - 4. Air
> 
> *Piano & Orchestra:*
> 
> Scriabin: Piano Concerto In F Sharp Minor, Op. 20
> Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16


I enjoyed Schubert's Fünf Klavierstücke, and the Andante in fact, thanks for mentioning them. What a surprise, I've never explored this music before.

I listened to Pludermacher and Badura-Skoda.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

My favourites so far for piano are Haydn, Beethoven, Chopin, Schubert, Liszt and Mozart.


----------



## Roi N

*1. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Solo:
1. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor (Reminds one of orchestral writing)
2. Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major 
3. Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor

His other sonatas aren't good at all. His Concerti on the other hand are brilliant, and they earned him the top spot (These 3 sonatas are also fantastic).

Concerti
1. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-Flat Major
2. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 5 in D Major
3. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 16 in D Major
4. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major
5. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major

*2. Franz Joseph Haydn*

Solo:
1. Piano Sonata No. 60 in C Major
2. Piano Sonata No. 50 in D Major
3. Piano Sonata No. 62 in E-Flat Major
4. Piano Sonata No. 56 in D Major
5. Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor
6. Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major
7. Piano Sonata No. 61 in D Major
8. Piano Sonata No. 59 in E-Flat Major
9. Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor
10. Piano Sonata No. 49 in C-Sharp minor

Couldn't narrow him down any further, his sonatas are the best cycle of piano music ever composed (sorry Beethoven and Bach). However, he only has one good concerto (but it's magnificent).

Concerti:
1. Piano Concerto No. 11 in D Major

*3. Johannes Brahms*

Solo:
1. Sixteen Walzes for 4 Hands (Op. 39)
2. Variations on a theme by Handel
3. Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major
4. Piano Sonata No. 2 in F-Sharp minor

Concerti:
1. Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor
2. Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major

*4. Felix Mendelssohn*

Solo:
1. Piano Sonata No. 3 in B-Flat Major
2. _Songs Without Words _Book 1 (Op. 19)
3. Piano Sonata No. 1 in E Major
4. _Songs Without Words_ Book 5 (Op. 62)
5. Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor

Concerti:
1. Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-Flat Major
2. Concerto for 2 Pianos in E Major
3. Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
4. Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor

*5. Ludwig Van Beethoven*

Solo:
1. The 33 Diabelli Variations
2. Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-Flat Major
3. Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major
4. Piano Sonata No. 2 in A Major
5. Piano Sonata No. 3 in C Major

Concerti:

1. Piano Concerti No. 5 in E-Flat Major
2. Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major
3. Choral Fantasie in C minor


----------



## violadude

Roi N said:


> *1. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Solo:
> 1. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor (Reminds one of orchestral writing)
> 2. Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major
> 3. Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor
> 
> His other sonatas aren't good at all. His Concerti on the other hand are brilliant, and they earned him the top spot (These 3 sonatas are also fantastic).


Aren't good at all? How so?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Air said:


> I'm not considering Baroque composers like Bach, Scarlatti, Handel and Rameau in this even though I _adore_ them, because they didn't really write for the piano (Scarlatti is debatable). Also, Mozart is my _absolute favorite_ for piano concerti but his piano works have not clicked nearly as much for me.
> 
> *1. Schumann*
> 
> - Fantaisie in C
> - Davidsbündlertänze
> - Kreisleriana
> - Carnaval
> - Sonata No. 3
> 
> - Piano Concerto
> - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
> - Introduction and Concert Allegro
> 
> *2. Chopin*
> 
> - Preludes
> - Ballade No. 3
> - Sonata No. 2
> - Ballade No. 4
> - Etudes, op. 25
> 
> - Concerto No. 2
> - Concerto No. 1
> - Grande Polonaise Brillante
> 
> *3. Prokofiev*
> 
> - Sonata No. 7
> - Sonata No. 6
> - Sonata No. 8
> - Visions Fugitives
> - Toccata
> 
> - Concerto No. 2
> - Concerto No. 3
> - Concerto No. 5
> 
> *4. Beethoven*
> 
> - Sonata No. 32
> - Sonata No. 30
> - Sonata No. 29
> - Sonata No. 23
> - Sonata No. 21
> 
> - Concerto No. 4
> - Concerto No. 3
> - Concerto No. 5
> 
> *5. Medtner*
> 
> - Sonata Romantica
> - Sonata Reminiscenza
> - Skazki
> - Sonata in G minor
> - Night Wind Sonata
> 
> - Concerto No. 2
> - Concerto No. 3
> - Concerto No. 1
> 
> Honorable Mentions (roughly in order): Haydn, Debussy, Ravel, Schubert, Alkan, Liszt, Mozart, Ligeti, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Brahms, Villa-Lobos, Messiaen, Ives, Albeniz, and Weber.


Other than the Medtner (who I have not listened to as much as I should have), I can say that your list is almost perfect for my ears. Nice taste


----------



## Sofronitsky

If I can be forgiven for my late entry into this thread....

*1. Frederic Chopin*

[While my #1 composer changes every three months or so depending on who I'm listening to most, it is obvious that Chopin wrote with the best consistency of quality and at the very highest level for the piano. He is probably the only composer who will ever reach the fame and status he has while only composing for one instrument. Simply remarkable human being in general, but also the undisputed greatest composer for the piano in my opinion]

*Ballade No. 1* (Every section holds a melody or motif capable of branching off into its own masterpiece. In my opinion, this piece is Chopin's greatest achievement as a composer)

*Sonata No. 2* (Probably the most overplayed sonata from the romantic era, but deservedly so. Brilliant piece of music and very accessible)

*Sonata No. 3* (Much more complex than the second sonata, sometimes referred to as 'Chopin's Symphony' this work demonstrates Chopins highest level of expressionism and mastery of form)

*Scherzo No. 3* (The greatest and most Scherzo-like of all the Scherzos. Every part of it is written so well that it could easily be mistaken as a piano reduction of an orchestra piece, save the pianistic cadenza. Balakriev even made a somewhat unsuccessful orchestral transcription of this piece!)

*Complete Preludes, op. 28* (Not much can be said for this. Monumental contribution to music, one of the most important of Chopin's generation)

*Orchestral* - Grande Polonaise Brilliante, Piano Concerto No. 1, Piano Concerto No. 2

*2. Sergei Rachmaninoff*

[Its hard to believe that Prokofiev hated his music the way he did]

*Prelude in B-minor, op. 32 no. 10* (For me, this is Rachmaninoff's best work for solo piano. The subject of 'The Exiled' that the prelude deals in could so easily be sentimentalized, but this piece is without sentiment. Sincere emotional expression in the very highest form. )

*Sonata No. 2* (I'm probably crazy, but the third movement I think suffers from an unappealing theme. If not for this, I think this Sonata might be the best piano sonata to come from Russia)

*Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39* (Amazing studies, every one. So clearly influencing the future generations of piano composers, namely Prokofiev. These are such important pieces and not played often enough, though they are played often)

*Prelude op. 23 no. 5* (A masterpiece. This prelude is unfortunately devalued by its popularity. If you love piano music, you will probably hear this piece done by hundreds of amateur pianists in your lifetime. A good performance of this piece quickly puts all doubts of compositional merit caused by bad performances to bed.)

*Morceaux De Fantasie, op. 3* (Most great composers have an amazing outburst of talent at a young age. Chopin wrote his etudes and piano concerti in his late teens... Rachmaninoff wrote these five pieces and his first piano concerto before the age of twenty. It is truly amazing that someone so young could write so well. These pieces are full of youthful freshness and foreshadows the career of one of the greatest composers who ever lived.)

*Orchestral* Piano Concerto Nos. 1, 2, 3 in any order.

*3. Claude Debussy*
[All of his piano works are so close together in quality, this list is REALLY hard to make)

*Suite Bergamasque*

*Images, Both Books*

*Estampes*

*Preludes, Book 1*

*Nocturne*

*4. Ludwig Van Beethoven*

[A little low on this list, but I don't have as much of a taste for Beethoven's solo piano works as I do for the three above]

*Sonata No. 28*

*Sonata No. 17 'Tempest'*

*Sonata No. 23 'Appasionata'*

*Bagatelles Op. 126* (Probably not as good as another sonata I could have put here, but I thought it would be nice to have a bit of variety)

*Sonata No. 32 'Wow, what is that last movement about?'*

*Orchestral* PC 4, 5. Triple Concerto

*5. Alexander Scriabin* [I think Prokofiev is a better and more important composer than Scriabin... I just haven't listened to quite as big a majority of his works as I have Scriabins]

*Sonata No. 5* (As far as passion and energy goes, can any sonata claim to be better than this?)

*Fantasie in B Minor* (Sofronitsky's recording of this piece is almost as important as the piece itself)

*Sonata No. 2*

*Sonata No. 3*

*Etudes op. 8*

*Orchestral* Piano Concerto, Prometheus, ThatSymphonyHeWroteThatHeavilyFeaturesPianoAlsoICantRememberWhichSorry

I would have really liked to include Schubert (Impromptus, A minor sonata D. 845, B-Flat Major Sonata, Piano Chamber Music), Prokofiev (War Sonatas, Romeo and Juliet Suite, Sonata No. 9, Sonata No. 2) and also Ravel and Shostakovich.


----------



## Alypius

violadude said:


> Scriabin: ...
> 
> Szymanowski:
> 
> Four Studies Op. 4
> Second piano sonata
> Metopes op. 29
> Masques op. 34
> Twenty Mazurkas Op. 50
> 
> Ravel:
> ...
> 
> Beethoven:
> 
> ....
> Medtner:
> ....


violadude, I was fascinated by your list from 2 1/2 years ago. We have an overlap on 4 of the 5. It's the 5th I have a question about, namely, Szymanowski. It's partially because there is a new recording by Cedric Tiberghien on Hyperion that has 3 of the works you list, namely, Metopes, Masques, and the Op. 4 Etudes. Two questions: What do you find so entrancing or unique about Szymanowski's piano music that you rank it so highly? What performances do you recommend?

Thanks. I realize that I'm dredging up an old post, but I saw that you contributed to this thread just a day or so ago.


----------



## GodNickSatan

With the Rachmaninoff preludes, is it standard now to listen to them all as a set? I know that's not how they were written, but I wonder if that's how most people listen to them. I haven't heard them all yet but the ones I have heard all seem to be pretty amazing.


----------



## Sofronitsky

GodNickSatan said:


> With the Rachmaninoff preludes, is it standard now to listen to them all as a set? I know that's not how they were written, but I wonder if that's how most people listen to them. I haven't heard them all yet but the ones I have heard all seem to be pretty amazing.


I have heard of people listening to them as a set, and im sure you could do this also if you wanted to and would enjoy the experience. I don't really see them as a true cycle meant to be listened to in one sitting, though, and I think you would be better served listening to 2 or 3 at a time.

EDIT: I don't mean two or three simultaneously, that would really not be fun


----------



## EDaddy

*1. Frederic Chopin*

Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-Flat Minor, Op. 35
Fantasia on Polish National Airs Op. 13
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor Op. 21
Nocturne #1 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 27
Nocturne #2 In G, Op. 37
Nocturne #1 In C Minor, Op. 48
Nocturne #2 In E flat, Op. 55
Mazurka: Op. 50, No. 3 in C-Sharp Minor
Mazurka: Op. 56, No. 3 in C Minor
Mazurka: Op. 63, No. 3 in C-Sharp Minor

... there are so many others: Preludes, Waltzes, etc...

*2. Ludwig Van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos nos. 1-4
Piano Sonatas nos. 109 - 111
Piano Sonata in B flat, Op. 106 _Hammerklavier_
Sonata in F minor, Op. 57 _Appassionata_
Piano Sonata in E flat, Op. 81A _Les Adieux_
Piano Sonata in C, Op. 53 _Waldstein_
Piano Sonata in C sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2 _Moonlight_

*3. Claude Debussy*

Images; Preludes
Estampes
Nocturne
Suite Bergamasque

*4. Maurice Ravel*

Gaspard de la Nuit
Piano Concerto in D
Piano Concerto in G

*5. Franz Liszt*

Piano Sonata in B Minor, S. 178
Kleine Klavierstücke, S. 192: No. 3 in F-Sharp
En Reve, Nocturne, S. 207

*5. Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata in B flat, D. 960

*6. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 9, in E flat, K. 271
Piano Concerto No. 20, in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto No. 21, in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto No. 24, in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto No. 9, in E flat, K. 271
Piano Concerto No. 9, in E flat, K. 271

This is a post I will have to add to over time; I could be here all day!


----------



## Chordalrock

I'll do just five compositions per composer, or less when I can't think of five.

No particular order.

Mozart: piano concertos 20, 22, 23, piano sonatas k 310, k 332.
Beethoven: piano concerto 4, piano sonatas 17, 23, 29, 32.
Bach: Partita no 2 in c minor, c sharp minor prelude & fugue from WTC 1, c minor fugue from WTC 2, d minor concerto
Robert Schuman: Fantasy in C, Kreisleriana.
Chopin: Ballade no 1, Ballade no 4, nocturne in c sharp minor op 27 no 1, waltz op 69 no 1, polonaise no 6


----------



## Selby

I considered "hiping-up" my list, but decided to look at my iTunes playlist. This is an honest reflection of what I listen to the most; it feels 'right' now that I'm looking at it.

I. Frederic Chopin

1.	Nocturne No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 9-2
2.	Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
3.	Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
4.	Piano Soanta No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35
5.	Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23, "Polish"

II. Franz Schubert

1.	Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D. 894, "Fantasie"
2.	Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major, D. 960
3.	Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D. 959 
4.	4 Impromptus, D. 935
5.	Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D. 784, "Grande Sonate"

III. Alexander Scriabin

1.	Piano Sonata No. 2 in G-sharp minor, Op. 19, "Sonata Fantasy"
2.	Piano Sonata No. 4 in F-sharp major, Op. 30
3.	Piano Sonata No. 9, Op. 68, "Messe Noire"
4.	Piano Sonata No. 10, Op. 70
5.	Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 6

IV. Claude Debussy

1.	Préludes, Book II, L. 123
2.	Suite Bergamasque, L. 75
3.	Estampes, L. 100
4.	Préludes, Book I, L. 117
5.	Images, L. 110

V. Nikolai Medtner

1.	Piano Sonata No. 7 in E minor, Op. 25-2, "Night Wind"
2.	Forgotten Melodies, Cycle I: Piano Sonata No. 10 in A minor, Op. 38-1, "Sonata-reminiscenza"
3.	Piano Sonata No. 12 in B-flat minor, Op. 53-1, "Sonata Romantica"
4.	Sonate-Idylle in G major, Op. 56
5.	Piano Sonata No. 8 in F-sharp major, Op. 27, "Sonata-Ballada"

VI. “I’m a big fat cheater – an am not going to follow the rules”

1.	Arvo Pärt - Für Alina
2.	Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No. 1
3.	Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No. 3
4.	Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier"
5.	Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109
6.	Charles-Valentin Alkan - Grande sonate, "Les quatre âges"
7.	Ferenc Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, S. 160-163
8.	Maurice Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit, M. 55
9.	Charles Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 19, "Concord, Mass., 1840-60"
10.	Leoš Janáček – On an Overgrown Path I


Alright, I'll stop now.


----------



## violadude

Alypius said:


> violadude, I was fascinated by your list from 2 1/2 years ago. We have an overlap on 4 of the 5. It's the 5th I have a question about, namely, Szymanowski. It's partially because there is a new recording by Cedric Tiberghien on Hyperion that has 3 of the works you list, namely, Metopes, Masques, and the Op. 4 Etudes. Two questions: What do you find so entrancing or unique about Szymanowski's piano music that you rank it so highly? What performances do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks. I realize that I'm dredging up an old post, but I saw that you contributed to this thread just a day or so ago.


Hey there Alypius

To be honest, at the time that I made that post, Szymanowski was a new composer to me and I was in a "honeymoon" phase with his music. Today, I probably would not rate him so highly as to be among my top 5 piano composers (in fact, I recently made a youtube video explaining my top 10 piano composers and Szymanowski did not even make the list on that one).

However, I still like his music a whole lot and would recommend it to most people, especially if you like Scriabin as well, because they took similar paths in their musical development (up until Szymanowski's last works).

One of the reasons I like this composer's piano output is that it is full of variety. He's one of those composers, like Beethoven, whose work can be divided into three periods.

His first period is made of compositions that recall Chopin but with a strong post-Romantic era slant. You'll find that this first style is very similar to Scriabin's early style or Rachmaninoff.






His middle style is the most "modernist" of the three. It's very impressionistic and "mystical" in its expression. I think you'll find, again, that this middle style is similar to the style of (late) Scriabin. It has the same rhapsodic feeling to the rhythm and a similar hazy feeling to the harmony, as well as being made up of little explosive gestures rather than long melodic lines. Other than late Scriabin, I find that there is a little bit of Debussy and Schoenberg in his middle style too.






And finally, his late style is very folk-inspired, not at all dissimilar to Bartok's musical voice. There are lots of open spaced harmonies, mode inflected melodies, irregular phrases and stomping folk rhythms.






As for the CD you are looking to buy, just as a reference point, the Op. 4 etudes are from the 1st period. The rest of the pieces on the CD are from the middle period.

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Alypius

violadude said:


> Hey there Alypius
> 
> To be honest, at the time that I made that post, Szymanowski was a new composer to me and I was in a "honeymoon" phase with his music. Today, I probably would not rate him so highly as to be among my top 5 piano composers (in fact, I recently made a youtube video explaining my top 10 piano composers and Szymanowski did not even make the list on that one).
> 
> However, I still like his music a whole lot and would recommend it to most people, especially if you like Scriabin as well, because they took similar paths in their musical development (up until Szymanowski's last works).
> 
> One of the reasons I like this composer's piano output is that it is full of variety. He's one of those composers, like Beethoven, whose work can be divided into three periods.
> 
> His first period is made of compositions that recall Chopin but with a strong post-Romantic era slant. You'll find that this first style is very similar to Scriabin's early style or Rachmaninoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His middle style is the most "modernist" of the three. It's very impressionistic and "mystical" in its expression. I think you'll find, again, that this middle style is similar to the style of (late) Scriabin. It has the same rhapsodic feeling to the rhythm and a similar hazy feeling to the harmony, as well as being made up of little explosive gestures rather than long melodic lines. Other than late Scriabin, I find that there is a little bit of Debussy and Schoenberg in his middle style too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his late style is very folk-inspired, not at all dissimilar to Bartok's musical voice. There are lots of open spaced harmonies, mode inflected melodies, irregular phrases and stomping folk rhythms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the CD you are looking to buy, just as a reference point, the Op. 4 etudes are from the 1st period. The rest of the pieces on the CD are from the middle period.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps!


Thanks so much for the detailed response. It's very helpful. I appreciate your comment about a "honeymoon" phase. I often go through that when I discover a new body of work. I'm probably in that right now with Medtner and Busoni. I'm very fond of Szymanowski's two string quartets (with the Royal Quartet) and his Violin Concerto & Symphony #3 (with Christian Tetzlaff & Pierre Boulez) and so exploring his piano works seemed a good next step. I'm probably going to get Marc-Andre Hamelin's version of the Mazurkas (I have a large number of Hamelin's performances -- I admire his work tremendously). The other works you cited seem to fill in the other major elements of his piano corpus. For whatever reason, I'm fascinated by those fin-de-siecle artists who grappled with those early modernist currents.


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, Schubert, Schumann, Debussy.


----------



## atmplayspiano

*1. Chopin.*
Solo piano: Nocturne op. 15, no. 2
Etude op. 25, no .1
Variations on a German air
Valse in Ab, op. 69, no. 1
Polonaise in A major

Piano and orchestra:
Variations op. 2
Piano concerto no. 1, op. 11
Rondo a la Krakowiak op. 14

*Franz Liszt*
Solo: Valse de concert sur deux motifs de Lucia et Parisina
Dante sonata
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 5
Transcendental Etude no. 9
Sarabande and Chaconne from Handel's Almira

Piano and Orchestra:
Totentanz 
Piano Concerto no. 1
arrangement of Weber's Polonaise brillante

*Rachmaninoff*
Solo: Melodie op. 3, no. 3
Serenade op. 3 no.5
Prelude op. 23, no, 6
Etude-tableau op. 39, no. 6
Polichinelle op. 3, no. 4

Piano and Orchestra:
concerti 2, 3, &4

*Gottschalk*
solo: Souvenir de Porto Rico
Bamboula
La Savane
Tremolo, etude de concert
La Scintilla, Mazurka

*Scriabin*
Solo: Piano Sonata no. 3
Piano Sonata no. 4
Poeme in D, op. 32, no. 2
Etude op. 65, no. 3
Nocturne for left hand alone, op. 9, no.2

Piano and orchestra:
Piano Concerto (do I have another choice?)


----------



## merlinus

1. Beethoven
solo: sonatas 29, 31, 23, 21, 28
w/orchestra: concertos 5, 3, 4, 1, 2

2. Beethoven
solo: sonatas 32, 30, 17, 8, 14

3. JS Bach
solo: 6 partitas, goldberg variations
w/orchestra: keyboard concertos

3. Chopin
solo: ballades 4, 1, 2; sonatas 3, 2
w/orchestra: concertos 1, 2

4. Liszt
solo: sonata in b-flat, tre sonneti, dante sonata, transcendental etudes, vallee d'obermann
w/orchestra: concertos 1 and 2, totendanz

5. Schubert
solo: Wanderer Fantasie, Impromptus, sonatas D960, D959, D958


----------



## Violinpiano

*1. Beethoven*
Solo: His early sonatas
Concerto: No.5 emperor

*2. Bach
*Solo: WTK
Italian concerto
French suites

Concerto: His harpsichord concertos!

*3. Mozart:*
Solo: Piano sonatas (I most like no 6 and 11) 
Concerto: (the early, no 9 and no 21)

*4. Haydn:*
Solo: Piano sonatas
Concerto: Haydn has some beautiful but unknown concertos (I played Hob. XVIII:9 and it was very nice)

*5. Mussorgsky *
Pictures at an exhibition


----------



## Alypius

This proved a very difficult exercise partly because I begin almost every day listening to solo piano music. Piano music, in particular solo piano, is something that touches me deeply. In putting together this list, I realized that I chose some of my top primarily because of their solo works (Beethoven, Debussy, Scriabin), others primarily because of their concertos (Prokofiev, Ravel). Following the opening post, I've divided things according to solo and orchestral:

*1. Beethoven:*

_Solo:_
--Piano Sonata no. 30 in E major, op. 109
--Piano Sonata no. 21 in C ("Waldstein"), op. 53
--Piano Sonata no. 15 in D major ("Pastorale"), op. 28
--Piano Sonata no. 26 in E flat major ("Les Adieux"), op . 81a
--Piano Sonata no. 32 in C minor, op. 111
_Piano & Orchestra:_
-- Piano Concerto no. 4 in G major, op. 58
-- Piano Concerto no. 5 in E flat, op. 73

*2. Prokofiev:*

_Piano & Orchestra:_
--Piano Concerto no. 2 in G major, op. 16
--Piano Concerto no. 3 in C, op. 26
--Piano Concerto no. 1 in D flat, op. 10
_Solo:_
--Piano Sonata no. 2 in D minor, op. 14
--Piano Sonata no. 8 in B flat major, op. 84
--Visions fugitives, op. 22
--Piano Sonata no. 6 in A major, op. 82
--Piano Sonata no. 7 in B flat major, op. 83

*3. Debussy:*

_Solo:_
--Preludes, Book 1
--Pour le piano
--Suite Bergamasque
--Children's Corner
--Reverie

*4. Ravel:*

_Piano & Orchestra_
--Concerto in G
--Concerto for the Left Hand in D major
_Solo:_ 
--Miroirs
--Gaspard de la nuit
--Sonatine
--Le tombeau de Couperin
--Jeux d'eau

*5. Scriabin:*

_Solo:_
--Piano Sonata no. 2 in G# minor, op. 9 ("Sonate-Fantasy")
--Piano Sonata no. 5, op. 53
--Etudes, op. 8
--Ver la flamme, op. 72
--Piano Sonata no. 3 in F# minor, op. 23
_Piano & Orchestra:_
--Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, op. 20

After listing those, I realized that this missed some of my favorite piano works, works that I listen to most. And so I have added two groups of miscellanies, one a list of solo piano works, the other a list of concertos, to better reflect what I listen to and enjoy most.:

*Miscellany: Favorite Works for Solo Piano*
1. Albeniz: _Iberia_
2. Rachmaninov: _Preludes_, op. 23 & 32
3. Fauré: _Nocturnes_
4. Ligeti: _Études_
5. Shostakovich: _Preludes and Fugues_, op. 87
6. Medtner: _Sonata in B flat minor_ ("Sonata Romantica"), op. 53, n. 1
7. Bach: _Goldberg Variations_, BWV 988
8. Rzewski: _The People United Will Never Be Defeated_
9. Mussorgsky: _Pictures at an Exhibition_
10. Schubert: _Piano Sonata no. 20 in A_, D.959

*Miscellany: Favorite Concertos / Works for Piano & Orchestra:*
1. Brahms: _Piano Concerto no. 2 in B flat_, op. 83
2. Rachmaninov: _Piano Concerto #2 in C minor_, op. 18
3. Tchaikovsky: _Piano Concerto #1 in B flat minor_, op. 23
4. Mozart: _Piano Concerto no. 23 in A major_, K.488
5. Mozart: _Piano Concerto no. 25 in C_, K.503
6. Bartók: _Piano Concerto no. 2_, Sz. 95
7. Rachmaninov: _Piano Concerto #3 in D minor_
8. Brahms: _Piano Concerto no. 1 in D minor_, op. 15
9. Gershwin: _Rhapsody in Blue_ 
10. Szymanowski: _Symphony no. 4_, op. 60


----------



## Selby

Alypius said:


> 2. Rachmaninov: _Preludes_, op. 23 & 32
> 3. Fauré: _Nocturnes_
> 4. Ligeti: _Études_


What lovely additions those. Joy is brought to my heart seeing them together for some reason. Going out of town for the weekend and think I might turn these three collections into my soundtrack for the drive.


----------



## PeterF

Mozart - Piano Sonatas and Piano Concertos
Haydn - Piano Sonatas
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas and Piano Concertos
Schubert - Piano Sonatas
Schumann - Solo Piano pieces and Piano Concerto
Chopin - Solo Piano and Piano Concertos
Brahms - Piano Concertos

A number of people have mentioned Liszt, but I am not one of them.

Have the rules for this thread specified not to include Piano Trios, Piano Quartets and Piano Quintets?
I could easily included a lengthy list of favorites in those categories.


----------



## mtmailey

Mines are schubert,chopin,liszt,joplin,grieg,& beethoven.


----------



## Op.123

"..............lo........


----------



## Op.123

Mozart:

Solo:
Fantasy in D Minor
Piano Sonata No. 8

Piano & Orchestra:
Piano Concerto No. 20

Beethoven:

Solo:
Piano Sonata No. 32
Fantasia Op. 77

Piano & Orchestra:
Piano Concerto Op. 61a

Schumann:

Solo:
Fantaisie Op. 17
Carnaval

Piano & Orchestra:
Piano Concerto


----------



## Vaneyes

Keyboard/Piano - *JS Bach*, Handel,* D. Scarlatti*, CPE Bach, *Haydn*, Mozart, *LvB*, Schubert, Chopin, Liszt, Schumann, Brahms, Debussy, Bartok, Berio, Boulez, Dutilleux, Enescu, Faure, Grieg, Hindemith, Janacek, Krenek, Ligeti, Lourie, Myaskovsky, Ornstein, Antheil, Rzewski, Poulenc, Prokofiev, *Rachmaninov*, Ravel, Satie, Schnittke, Schoenberg, *Scriabin*,* Shostakovich*, Sibelius,Szymanowski, Takemitsu. :tiphat:


----------



## JCarmel

Take what?!... 




......


----------



## pjang23

PeterF said:


> Have the rules for this thread specified not to include Piano Trios, Piano Quartets and Piano Quintets?
> I could easily included a lengthy list of favorites in those categories.


Agreed. Sadly, whenever "piano music" is brought up, people usually mean solo piano or piano concerto and very often neglect the wealth of chamber music written for piano (maybe due to piano being an equal partner rather than taking center stage)


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Scarlatti
Mozart
Beethoven
Chopin
Rachmaninoff


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert, Mozart, Chopin, Liszt, Schumann, Brahms. Still discovering Clementi, but I've really liked what I've heard so far.


----------



## Guest

My top 5 composers-for-the-piano-yet-to-be-mentioned:

Finnissy
Ginastera
Stockhausen
Sciarrino
Ustvolskaya


----------



## hpowders

Persichetti
Copland
Ives
Prokofiev
Beethoven (Broadwood piano, only)
Mozart (Walter fortepiano, only)


----------



## aajj

^^^ Who is your favorite Mozart pianist on the Walter fortepiano?


----------



## wolfango

Mozart
Concerti 19 to 26, Rondeaux, Fantasias
Beethoven
Sonatas (virtually all of them), Concerti 3, 4 and 5
Frank
Preludio, Choral and Fugue


----------

